# Néophyte...



## Misaki_NHK (10 Août 2011)

*Bonjour à vous... *
Voilà au risque de me faire taper sur les doigts je fais ce petit topic...

J'ai un *iMac Intel Duo Core* fin 2009, sous *OS X Lion* désormais...
Et j'aimerai me lancer dans la personnalisation de mon interface car je regarde le même écran depuis trop longtemps! >.<

Problème c'est que je ne m'y connais pas du tout... je sais juste changer un icone d'application...

Bien entendu... je ne suis pas demeuré... j'ai regarder les topic épinglé en tête de forum et j'ai jeter un oeil au tuto... Le problème? Le sujet du tuto date de 2008... La plupart des logiciels sont aujourd'hui obsolète avec les différentes MàJ de OS X...

Donc si quelqu'un aurait la sympathie de me transmettre soit un tuto à jour... Ou des logiciels opérationnels avec des explications ou autre. Ce serai vraiment sympa... Parce que voir vos interface dans le topic où vous les exposez bah ça donne vachement envie...


*Misaki_NHK
Welcome to the Hapiness*


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

Si tu expliquais ce que tu veux faire, ce serais plus simple. La customisation n'est pas une science exacte et il existe des tas de logiciels pour ça.
Candybar, geektools, superdocker, dateline, ... pour ne citer que ceux que j'emploie
La plupart sont compatible Lion mais sans savoir ce que tu cherches comme résultat c'est difficile de t'aiguiller.


----------



## Misaki_NHK (10 Août 2011)

Bah écoute... en fouillant et en regardant certaines interfaces j'aimerai bien avoir un rendu de ce genre... Apres je pourrai y apporter des touches personnelles si j'apprend a utilisé les logiciels...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/deskaot11.jpg/


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

La barre de menu noire c'est Obsidian Menu Bar que tu trouveras sur http://www.maxthemes.com/
les icônes peuvent être modifiée avec Candybar (tu trouveras des tonnes d'icônes sur http://findicons.com/)
Pour le reste je pense qu'il vaut mieux que le créateur du desk passe répondre


----------



## Misaki_NHK (10 Août 2011)

Eh bien merci à toi je vais commencer par ça


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

Misaki_NHK a dit:


> Eh bien merci à toi je vais commencer par ça



De rien, et n'hésite pas à chercher ou à poser des questions si tu bloques sur un truc


----------



## Misaki_NHK (10 Août 2011)

J'ai un petit probleme j'ai installé Obsidian Bar mais  tout mes icones et mes textes reste noirs du coup rien n'apparait, et sur certaines applications la barre reprend sa couleurs précédente...


----------



## Larme (10 Août 2011)

Du coup, si t'es sous Lion, j'ai dû mal à croire que ton iMac soit Core Duo...
Core2Duo sûrement...


----------



## Misaki_NHK (10 Août 2011)

Oui petite faute c'est bien un Core 2 Duo


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

Misaki_NHK a dit:


> J'ai un petit probleme j'ai installé Obsidian Bar mais  tout mes icones et mes textes reste noirs du coup rien n'apparait, et sur certaines applications la barre reprend sa couleurs précédente...



Quand tu installes obsidian, il t'ouvre une fenêtre avec quelques points à respecter pour que ça fonctionne (genre désactiver la barre des menus translucides, ... ) 
Normalement si tu suis les instructions il n'y a que l'heure qui reste en noir mais il te donne des liens dans la fenêtre sus-citée pour remplacer l'horloge d'origine par une blanche.


----------



## Misaki_NHK (10 Août 2011)

Oui j'ai suivi les recommandations, j'ai installé aussi iStat... mais apparemment ça veut pas... je vais reboot la bestiole on va voir.


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

Ah ben oui ça ira mieux 
C'est vrai que j'ai pas pensé à le préciser et que c'est pas indiqué dans la doc


----------



## Misaki_NHK (10 Août 2011)

Ok c'est fait tout est nikel sauf... faut que je trouve comment passer la police de iStat en blanc... parce que c'est le seul truc qui déconne.


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

Misaki_NHK a dit:


> Ok c'est fait tout est nikel sauf... faut que je trouve comment passer la police de iStat en blanc... parce que c'est le seul truc qui déconne.



Pour istat je laisse la main, je ne l'utilise pas donc difficile de t'aider


----------



## Misaki_NHK (10 Août 2011)

Ok pour istat c'bon j'me prend pas la tête des écritaux les icônes suffiront...

Bon bah voilà le resultat pour l'instant... maintenant j'aimerai bien m'attaqué au dock...

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/5941/capturedcran20110810162.png


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

Joli, juste le dock un peu trop chargé à mon gout mais chacun ses gouts 

joli pour un premier


----------



## Misaki_NHK (10 Août 2011)

Bon bah j'ai fini de bosser mon Dock... ça reste correct mais c'est encore améliorable x)

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/7573/capturedcran20110810184.png


----------



## cooltofchris (10 Août 2011)

joli en 1 journée ,excellent comme début


----------



## Calderan (11 Août 2011)

Du beau boulot, n'hésite pas à nous rejoindre dans http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktop-sous-osx-180405.html

(je comprendrai que tu ne lises pas toute les pages  )


----------



## wath68 (11 Août 2011)

On s'éclate ici ? 

Hello Misaki_NHK, et bienvenue.
Je suis d'accord, bien joli pour un premier desktop.

Je peux aussi te conseiller, si tu as des questions, d'utiliser le fil http://forums.macg.co/customisation/custo-vous-recherchez-quelque-chose-cest-par-ici-263494.html, ceci afin d'éviter la création de posts pour chaque requêtes et de regrouper un peu le tout.


----------

